# Apple Cider Vinegar



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

What is all the things that it can help with our pups? And how do we use it to help certain things?


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Rexandbaby said:


> What is all the things that it can help with our pups? And how do we use it to help certain things?


"...If your dog has itchy skin, the beginnings of a hot spot, incessantly washes its feet, has smelly ears, or is picky about his food, the application of ACV may change things around. For poor appetite, use it in the food - 1 tablespoon, two times a day for a 50 lb. dog. For itchy skin or beginning hot spots, put ACV into a spray bottle, part the hair and spray on. Any skin eruption will dry up in 24 hours and will save you having to shave the dog. If the skin is already broken, dilute ACV with an equal amount of water and spray on. "

More information on this site: Apple Cider Vinegar Cures for Dogs.

I am sure you have heard of using apple cider vinegar for natural remedies in people, but have you heard of using it for your dog's health? Apple cider vinegar can help with digestion, gas, constipation, bladder stones, and urinary tract infections. It is used to deter insects such as mosquitoes, fleas and tics. It can relieve skin conditions, and even take away the odor of skunk.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

What a wonderful site!! Thanks for that link, I have a ton of reading to do! Of course, I bookmarked it!


----------



## Shepherdmom (Jan 1, 2009)

i just read up on this this is great info and I have some right in the kitchen 
Thank you for such great info 

Shep


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for posting the link. Rocky chews his feet all the time and I think he has picked up a fungus or yeast from them always being wet in his pool and in the ditches (he LOVES water). He also scratches his ears all the time so I am going to try the vinegar right away. Looks like they have good info for people, too.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Hehe, Sounds like snake oil to me. :biggrin:

Maybe you should just list the things it won't cure. Aparently iit would be a shorter list.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

You may have a good point RFD's but I have been using it on Baby's itchy feet, spraying it on, and it seems to have reduced the problem!


----------



## BoxerMommie (Jun 26, 2008)

Make sure the ACV you use is the kind with "the mother" still in it (it will say on the bottle) it isn't the kind you buy at the grocery store for salads. I get the Bragg brand, but there may be others, it is kind of cloudy and can have floaties in it. I have been giving 1 TBSP to each of my dogs for about 8 months now. I believe it has helped bring down my girl's high liver enzymes, it has helped lower her Valley Fever titer to the point that she may be able to get off meds in a couple of months, it has made both of their coats nicer as well. It is a natural anti-fungal, a natural anti-bacterial, it evens out PH, it can help with digestion, it helps skin conditions and irritations. It can be internally (as I put 1 1/2 tsp on their food at each feeding) or externally if there is a hot spot or something along those lines.

It's great for humans too, but there is a whole ton of stuff that it can help. I've been wonderfully amazed by it, and I get it for around $5 a bottle and that lasts me exactly a month so it's economical as well!


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

I also use the Bragg brand!


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

I havent been using it too long, about a month. I remember Boxermommie saying to use the Bragg brand before, so thats what I got. Though the floaties had me staring at the bottle for a while. 

So far so good, its good for her AND she loves it.


----------



## Anie (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello am new here! I was going to ask a question on ACV but found this useful thread. Is it true that ACV can also be used to prevent fleas? My dog doesn't have fleas/ticks, I was just very curious as I had heard about it. Thanks!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I have heard that, but having no fleas in my area, I'm afraid I can't fully confirm that.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Anie said:


> Hello am new here! I was going to ask a question on ACV but found this useful thread. Is it true that ACV can also be used to prevent fleas? My dog doesn't have fleas/ticks, I was just very curious as I had heard about it. Thanks!


Not sure about ACV, but i give my dog a teaspoon of garlic over his food once a week. Natural worm and flea repellent. Works so far, and I live in humid texas. We breed mosquitos for a hobby down here heh.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm not sure about the ACV either but I agree that garlic does great against fleas. I buy Brewers Yeast w/ Garlic. Dogs and cats alike love it and it helps A LOT with the fleas.


----------



## Anie (Feb 3, 2009)

Ah ok! I always wondered about garlic though, I've heard so many say its bad for dogs, but at the same time there are garlic supplements so it can't be bad?


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Garlic is one of nature's miracles. It heals, aids, repels, cleans and cures. It's the "everything" spice :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

And it's tasty too!


----------



## Anie (Feb 3, 2009)

Great thanks!


----------



## GDood (Jan 31, 2009)

I've heard from many a people that put a capful in their dog's water bowl each day. Natural flea, tick, and mosquito repellant among other things.


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

Postal said:


> Not sure about ACV, but i give my dog a teaspoon of garlic over his food once a week. Natural worm and flea repellent. Works so far, and I live in humid texas. We breed mosquitos for a hobby down here heh.


What kind of garlic do you use powder, minced, whole? I have never had a problem with fleas till I moved to Ga and they are EVERYWHERE!!! I think we also breed mosquitos and fleas for a hobby!!  Thanks!


----------

